# Mitprogrammierer gesucht!



## Xemper (19. Jan 2014)

Hallo Com!

Ich suche momentan nach einem weiteren Programmierer, welcher sich ein wenig auf Mobile Geräte spezialisiert hat, um eine App zu programmieren. Auf mobilen Geräten bin ich nun nicht so weit, somit könnte man sich ja ergänzen bzw. sich das ein oder andere erklären.

Danke im Voraus, Skypenutzername gebe ich euch dann auf Anfrage.


----------



## derSoerrn (20. Jan 2014)

Um was für eine App handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Androbin (4. Apr 2014)

Gerne doch, worum geht's :question:


----------



## hans506 (7. Aug 2014)

versuche bei  Programmierer gesucht ? Nur 19

hat mir vor einem Jahr geholfen mit dem java problem


----------

